# ASM 16 bits en procesador AMD de 64 bits



## ThrAnCh (Ago 12, 2009)

Hola a todos , mi consulta es esta , en la universidad estamos tocando ASM en el curso de arquitectura de procesadores , yo acabo de adquirir una laptop  con procesador AMD TURION X2 RM-75 y me vino instalado por defecto el vista 64bits , ahora en la U estamos trabajando y compilando nuestros primeros programas con MASM , luego LINK , luego EXE2BIN

Es decir transformadorrmamos el exe a .com , ahora el detalle es el siguiente::

Si alguien conoce de tema o le paso , quisiera saber si se puede ejecutar el asm de 16bits que estamso trabajando en los procesadores 8086 en mi procesador de 64 bits, si alguien podria ayudarme estaria agradecido 

Un saludo a todos y gracias de antemano


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 12, 2009)

No debes preocuparte. Para fortuna de todos, las cpus modernas soportan todos los codigos de los viejos procesadores, aunque lo opuesto no ocurre: es decir ,si haces un programa para tu cpu  en ASM de 64 bits nunca lo podras correr con una cpu vieja. Como estas programando a 16 bits, tu programa funcionará con PCs con cpus x286 o superiores, incluyendo tu super AMD Turon. Salu2.


----------



## ThrAnCh (Ago 12, 2009)

yo digo si puedo compilar asm de 16 bits en mi turion


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2009)

ThrAnCh dijo:
			
		

> yo digo si puedo compilar asm de 16 bits en mi turion



Si el compilador funciona sin problemas sobre windows vista, vas a poder compilar cualquier cosa.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 13, 2009)

Asi es, el proceso de compilacion es un proceso software y no depende de la maquina que estes usando (16, 32, 64 bits). Otra cosa es cuando ya vas a ejecutar el programa, la cpu debe entender los codigos que tu ensamblador generó. Si sigues con dudas... sigue preguntando... Salu2.


----------



## ThrAnCh (Ago 24, 2009)

Bueno al final use un emulador de 8086 que corre bien , aunque algunas cosillas nom e corre como quisiera , pero si funciona , les dejo el link 

---- Editado por Chico3001 -----



> 2.9 Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.


----------

